# Flat white addict



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a bean to cup delonghi magnifica it is my first machine, I'm now getting fussy about my coffee so I'm now looking for a better quality machine, I love flat whites so I want a machine which does the best job

i.e bean to cup machine ? or separate grinder? best steamer for flat white, etc so I would appreciate some advice as what is my best option with around a £1000 budget

thanks

Tony


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tony if you want the best out of your coffee then seperate grinder and machine are your best option. Your budget is quite healthy and if you wanted brand new then a fracino cherub and mazzer mini combo would be achievable, if you don't mind used then a really good used commercial grinder could be had to pair with the cherub.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome , be prepared for lots of advice !!

Personally for the best taste for your flat white then fresh coffee for great espresso using a proper grinder .

If you are wanting to make a few milks drinks back to back then I'd say a heat exchanger machine ( HX ) minimjm

With a decent grinder .

Making coffee this way , takes a bit more skill , and practice than a bean2 cup .but the rewards are immensely tastier in my opinion .

Is £1000 you absolute max ? Are you prepared to buy secondhand ?

Have fun and where you from Btw


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for quick response, I will want to buy brand new ,I will look at the fracino cherub machine, is the BEZZERA BZ10 ESPRESSO COFFEE MACHINE any good?

Tony (Epsom)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Tony

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

If you have the chance, pop along to Bella Barista in Wellingborough (Monday to Friday) for some hands-on time on the Bezerra machine.

There are also a number of coffee machine and grinder combos within your price range.

Buying new for a machine is a wise choice, although with grinders a well looked after grinder will last many many years so buying second hand is often a good choice too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is massive value to be had especially buying gear from here ( grinders abound ) . Don't discount a second hand grinder from a repeatable source for the forum . It will make your budget go further towards a new machine , and you will get loads more bang for you buck in the grinder department for the same money too.

For trying out machines bella barista are very helpful and deliver a great service as Glenn says.


----------

